# Harp Guitar



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

The 12th Fret in Toronto recently had and sold a Holloway harp guitar. I went in to check it out and it had been sold. I'm curious if anyone here had purchased it, and if so, what's it like?

It was this one: http://www.12fret.com/just-in/holloway-dyer-style-5-harp-guitar/

They recently got another harp guitar from a different maker, I may go down to check it out: https://twitter.com/hashtag/arulharpguitar?src=hash

For some reason, I'm suddenly very curious about these instruments. 

Does anyone own one or has played one and can provide their impressions?

Thanks!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I would love to try one--I don't know that I could afford to buy one--or even more importantly that I'd have the time to learn to use it (Or tune it...)

But it could be cool to try one--or even see one in person.


----------

